
Kickstarter's Zano drone fails to fly - oori
http://www.bbc.com/news/34787404
======
oori
Ivan Reedman, the engineer driving the design of the mini-drone, resigned.

------
nneko
Company needs to speak to the community. Instead it shuts down the forum

